# Squeaky control arms bushings.. Help!



## ZGdubstro (Apr 16, 2009)

I had a local mechanic install some Prothane bushings for my control arms..only to later find the lube packet still in the empty bushings packaging. This made me think "oh he probably just used his own stuff.." 

Nope! The #[email protected]%ers squeal and squeak on every little crack and ripple...:banghead:

I still have the little grease pack to remind me of what a terrible job that guy did on my Rabbit. My question is..If I get the front end off the ground, will it be difficult to pull the bushings and grease them? or are the they pressed in bushings which might require professional tools? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmm that sucks to hear.. They are actually pressed in that you cannot actually reach them. Just go back to the mechanic and tell him its squeking make him take them out and lube them right


----------



## Patre610 (Sep 20, 2010)

maybe its the strut bushings thats what was wrong with my vw


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

I did the exact same when I installed some and forgot the grease. I stand by that it wasn't my fault .... it was in the bottom of the box! haha. Who needs instructions?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

Poly control arm bushings is one of the worst things you can do to your suspension! Might as well take them out and install TT/R32 bushings and loose the squeek and gain performance.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

gehr said:


> Poly control arm bushings is one of the worst things you can do to your suspension! Might as well take them out and install TT/R32 bushings and loose the squeek and gain performance.


Why are they the worst things you can do to your suspension >?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

Polyurethane binds and does not let for proper suspension travel, which makes it wear out quickly and squeak.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmm i see ... so would this go the same for lets say all engine mounts ?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

Engine mounts don't need to move to function, unlike control arms!......so no, it does not apply to engine mounts!


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

I see ok, so some heavy duty control arms would go perfect :thumbup:


----------



## jpo_tdi (May 4, 2010)

I just changed out my front lca poly bushings. I originally installed them when redoing my lca bushings because they would be easier to install due to their two piece construction. I thought I would be able to deal with the noise but I couldn't. I went to back to stock and could not be happier. The install was very easy with alot of lube (Sil Glyde) and Harbor Freight ball joint press.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lol that sucks too much vibration ? 
Really did you actually take out the whole control arm ? 
I ordered my r32 bushings and once i get them im installing them


----------

